# 10-14 [Abusing the 9WT]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Took the buggy whip out in the yak last night to put it to work on some bruisers. Sight casting big streamers to cruising reds in excess of 20 pounds in the middle of the night is hard to beat!

*Tally for the Night:* 5 hookups & 3 bulls landed @ 30'', 36.5'', & 38''

*For those interested in the full report, you can check it out here! http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/10-14-[bunch-bruiser-bulls]-613657/
*
Tight lines everyone.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

dang!! some nice bulls!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty fish! Nice pics


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Pretty fish! Nice pics


Thanks Chris! Hey, you wouldn't happen to have any 10 or 11WTs that you wouldn't mind parting with laying around would you?


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Awesome !! What color streamers were working best for ya ?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

lsucole said:


> Awesome !! What color streamers were working best for ya ?


Thanks man! Hot/fluorescent pink 5'' weighted streamers have been my go-to the past couple trips!


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Great fish - looks like fun! I'm bringing my switch rod with me for Christmas to get on 'em!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dunt said:


> Great fish - looks like fun! I'm bringing my switch rod with me for Christmas to get on 'em!


Shoot me a PM when you're in town if you'd like a fly fishing partner, they'll be pretty thick & easy to target around that time!

Edit: Duh, whoops, wasn't thinking straight. I'll be up in Wisconsin at Christmas time!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

ThaFish , any ice fly fishing in Wisconsin @ Christmas ?? Beware of the old Aggie joke : " You heard about the Aggie that went ice fishing ? He caught 50lbs. of ice --- then his wife drowned trying to cook it ! "


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Awesome Pics... looks like a great time:notworthy:


----------

